# Forum Technical Questions >  >  How to Youtube on the Forum

## JEK

It has come to my attention that a tutorial is necessary for the uploading and embedding (so the video start screen shows) within a post.

1. if you have a gmail account you are well ahead.
2. If you don't, go to YouTube.com on your browser and create an account.
3. Now that you have a Google account, log into YouTube.com on your browser.
4. Find the + icon on the upper right of Youtube page and click it
Screen Shot 2021-06-03 at 8.07.56 AM.jpg
5. Navigate to the video of your choice, and upload.
Screen Shot 2021-06-03 at 8.10.01 AM.jpg
6. You will see a dialogue box showing progress and requiring certain info and prompts for Next.
Screen Shot 2021-06-03 at 8.11.50 AM.jpg
7. Set the video to Unlisted - meaning that the user must have the link. Then SAVE.
8. The video will show as Processing - Google is working on it. When it is done, the video will appear in your Uploads.

Screen Shot 2021-06-03 at 8.16.08 AM.jpg

9. Click on the video and copy the link

Screen Shot 2021-06-03 at 8.17.12 AM.jpg

It may take some time for the full HD version to be created

10. Now to post select the click on the filmstrip icon (to the right of the photo post icon) on the Forum posting page
Screen Shot 2021-06-03 at 8.19.02 AM.jpg


11.  You will see this dialogue box

Screen Shot 2021-06-03 at 8.20.45 AM.jpg
12. Paste the video link into the dialogue, but before you save, remove the "s" in https  - this will allow your video thumbnail to appear in the post with a play arrow.

Screen Shot 2021-06-03 at 8.22.04 AM.jpg

13. The save instruction to the Forum should look like this

Screen Shot 2021-06-03 at 8.24.57 AM.jpg



14. Submit New Thread

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Didn't know about removing the "s"...

----------


## JEK

> Didn't know about removing the "s"...



Really don't know why, but it works!

----------


## JEK

After saying that, I just posted with the "s" and worked the same! Webmaster JB must have changed something!

----------


## GMP62

Thanks for this tutorial, John...very helpful!

----------


## JEK

Note there is an App for that too!

Also, on-island upload can take a loooooong time to complete - be patient!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Don't see the insert video icon any more. Video is turned off in my permissions. ???

----------


## JEK

Perhaps the travel forum doesn't have that capability. Try another sub forum.

----------

